# Diu que...



## chics

Bon dia!

Les meves tietes comencen sovint frases amb "Diu que..." amb el sentit de _Diuen que/Es diu que/Hi ha el rumor que/Es comenta que/Saps què ha passat?/Saps que es diu a la tele, radio, premsa, la gent (tot plegat)_... Jo primer pensava que es referien a _La Maria_ (per exemple) _diu que_ i no volien mencionar a la Maria, o suposàven que ja sabia de qui parlàven, però no.

Ho feu servir vosaltres? I no valen els acudits del Eugenio (_Sabeu aquell que diu_...).

Gràcies!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Ni ho sento gaire ni ho faig servir, encara que l'expresió m'agrada molt.


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Bon dia!
> 
> Ho feu servir vosaltres? I no valen els acudits del Eugenio (_Sabeu aquell que diu_...).
> 
> Gràcies!


 
Hola Chics,

Lamento no poder ajudar-te amb la dubte original, però como comentari dir que Eugenio deia "Saben (en castellà) aquel que diu..." , que sempre em pareixia molt curiós.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Xerinola

chics said:


> Bon dia!
> 
> Les meves tietes comencen sovint frases amb "Diu que..." amb el sentit de _Diuen que/Es diu que/Hi ha el rumor que/Es comenta que/Saps què ha passat?/Saps que es diu a la tele, radio, premsa, la gent (tot plegat)_... Jo primer pensava que es referien a _La Maria_ (per exemple) _diu que_ i no volien mencionar a la Maria, o suposàven que ja sabia de qui parlàven, però no.
> 
> Ho feu servir vosaltres? I no valen els acudits del Eugenio (_Sabeu aquell que diu_...).
> 
> Gràcies!


 
Hola Chics!
Ho utilitzo molt, moltíssim, i ho sento també molt. S'utilitza, tal com dius, en el sentit de: _Diuen que/Es diu que/Hi ha el rumor que/Es comenta que/Saps què ha passat?/Saps que es diu a la tele, radio, premsa, la gent (tot plegat)_...  I també per susbtituir alguna persona que anteriorment has anomenat o algú que estigui dins de la conversa. 

És una expressió molt genuïna, curiosa i popular.

Una abraçada a tots,
X:


----------



## Dixie!

Jo sí que ho faig servir!!!

El mal és que moltes vegades l'interlocutor em respon: Qui ho diu?


----------



## RIU

Dixie! said:


> El mal és que moltes vegades l'interlocutor em respon: Qui ho diu?


 
Bona aquesta!


----------



## chics

Jo... dèia "però qui, ho diu?"

Llavors és correcte i tot això, oi? Perdoneu si ofenc algú.
Anti, creo que la frase de Eugenio era la que tú dices i no la mía, significa _¿conocen Uds. el (chiste) de...?_


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Jo... dèia "però qui, ho diu?"
> 
> Llavors és correcte i tot això, oi? Perdoneu si ofenc algú.
> Anti, creo que la frase de Eugenio era la que tú dices i no la mía, significa _¿conocen Uds. el (chiste) de...?_


 
Sí, Eugenio vaig fer unes berrejes mol curioses. M´accord de aquell: "Saben aquel que _diu_ que estaba un albañil en la obra, _desembolica_ el bocadillo...."

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Tomby

L'Eugenio (A.C.S.) barrejava paraules castellanes amb catalanes i viceversa per a exagerar (en el bon sentit) el llenguatge que usaven a Barcelona els immigrants no catalanoparlants i al mateix temps com parlava el castellà el típic català fora dels Països Catalans. Era el seu peculiar humor. A mi m'agradava molt. Encara guardo cintes de casset.
*Chics* el "Diu que..." de les teues tietes ha de ser una _muletilla_ (no se com es diu aquesta paraula en català) d'elles. Que jo sàpiga no es tracta de cap falta d'ortografia. 
Salutacions!

P.S. "muletilla" és una paraula o frase que es repeteix sovint, com per exemple "tio". Ignore com es diu en català. Ho senc.


----------



## brau

Jo ho faig servir moltíssim, i a la meua zona diria que és difícil parlar sense utilitzar-ho i no sonar "foraster". _Ara diu que el València ha fitxat al porter este alemà, és de veres o que?_ o _Diu que la filla de la Vicenteta es casa en el fill del Miquel._  No és que em sone natural, és que és el que jo diria.


----------



## megane_wang

Doncs jo també estic a la llista de qui ho fa servir sovint... no de forma compulsiva, com a comodí, però sí sovint.

En canvi, mai no m'han preguntat "qui ho diu?" 

Siau!!


----------

